# Accessory Timer



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For electronics I am working on a ten second timer for activating accessories at a push of a button.

Again I went to the Rob Paisley site. Here is the schematic. I used 1 million ohm resistor for R1 a 10 uf cap and a 100K resistor.

At the output I placed a 12 volt SPDP relay.










Not the greatest picture but it shows the relay , the timer, and a plug for the button


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tell us exactly how you use this device: What it controls and
why the need for timing.

What happens when you 'push the trigger'?

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don, it just starts a timed pulse when you release the button, he's configuring it for ten seconds. With the relay on the output, it just powers whatever is connected to the relay contacts.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My friend wants kids to activate an accessory for ten seconds. It will activate a Lionel signal, windmill or whatever he has at a push of a button. It is an interactive display. The first time I saw one was at the Christmas Dove in Barrington. One even turned a train on. This circuit is self resetting on testing it ran for 11 seconds. I had a heck of a time trying to uploads the circuit. My description was lacking.

In the movie I set the circuit up on a breadboard. The output has an LED rigged for 12 volts. The two bare wire are used as a normally open momentary switch. My plan is to use a SPDT relay . Also not shown is a 12 volt power supply for the electronics. With a relay I can tie into one wire for any Lionel accessory and us it as a switch. There is no sound.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The working board with button.



The arrangement two resistors and the capacitor.




I used two 1N4001 diodes which is the same set up as the reverse circuit for the relay.



Here I used the first diagram to connect the relay.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

So it effectively is a Capacitor discharge unit to control Lionel
working accessories?

Don


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I understand a capacitor discharge is stored energy and released in a flash. The 555 is a timer chip that uses resistors and Capacitors. The capacitors work in such a way that they charge and when at 2/3 they discharge and start again. I am not much on theory but from certain sources I figure out what I want and use the circuit to do it. This circuit I can adjust the time a relay is on. The button activates it and reset is automatic. (mono stable) when a use a flasher circuit The on off cycle repeats. (astable)


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just bought these Timers. They use 555 timer and have a 0-10 second adjustment. For the price ($1.53), they work well. Similar to your build I think. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-Dela...412556?hash=item5d5c97d3cc:g:ANwAAOSwY45UPoBa


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There's also shipping on those.  They do look to do the function.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

True, but the shipping is so small its almost negligible.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

True, and additional items are free, so if you buy a few, the $2 gets spread over a bunch of them.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Very reasonable and decent electronics for do-it-yourself projects. I feel it's just right for my Model RR needs and ideas. Don't know how they do it so cheap. Pretty amazing. The same circuit board is probably $7 or 8, if bought here and $5-6 shipping.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know how they do it either Patrick, I can't buy the parts for what they charge to deliver it to me in this country!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is a good price. One concern is that I need them for this weekend and I built two with 12 volt power supplies so they could run off 16 volts AC. Because of the price of relays I will probably shop that way for them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Your welcome T-Man.


----------

